# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  IFGA Half Black Yellows Tuxedo Guppy

## IrcKnight

Sharing my IFGA Half Black yellows Tuxdeo Guppy




Feel free to comment =)

----------

